# Saturday is the big day



## ken Sass (Sep 4, 2014)

i am nervous as hell, you would think it was for a gold medal instead of a non pro power lifting contest. but i want to crush it!! it has been such a hard road to get here, i have missed 5 contests i wanted to be in for medical reasons (most of you know my story) i am gonna go 315 335, and depending on were i have to go for a win 355 or 365. well i will hit you all up after the contest win or lose, at least i will be able to say yes i am a powerlifter


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck man. Just go fukking ape shit on that bench.


----------



## goodfella (Sep 4, 2014)

Get er'done! and "CRUSH IT!!!" 

You make those chumps sorry they ever sat down on the bench that day! :32 (3): :32 (10):  :32 (5):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 4, 2014)

You are one of the most determined SOB's I know Kenny. Now go and kill the competition on saturday


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck brother, kill it!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 4, 2014)

It's time Ken! Go get em


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 4, 2014)

Go do your thing ken. You've put the work in training now it's time to to leave it all on the platform. Once you hit your opener the nerves will settle and you can focus on what you are there to do.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck ken

I'm happy for u (honestly)

U have been through a lot and have pushed urself...

After a bad wrist injury and being a lazy drunk I would be blessed to put up 315 on bench 6x..

Keep up the good work


----------



## Jada (Sep 4, 2014)

Unleash the beast papa ken!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2014)

Tear it up, Mate!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 4, 2014)

Way to go ken!!!! You're gonna kill it brother.


----------



## DF (Sep 4, 2014)

Best of luck Kenny!


----------



## nightster (Sep 4, 2014)

Think of ot just like you were at the gym. Don't let the nerves get to ya, and you got it!   Good luck!


----------



## losieloos (Sep 4, 2014)

Take your special vitamins and should be fine.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck Ken


----------



## bronco (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck to ya ken


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 4, 2014)

Kick ass babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snake (Sep 4, 2014)

Good advice by Big Worm! Get the easy opener out of the way and your head will clear.
Right before your lift tell yourself; *I trained, I belong, I got this.*

Give'r hell Ken!


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 4, 2014)

Go get em Ken!  You are determined, you trained hard, you are ready..............Go have some fun now!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 4, 2014)

Go get 'em Ken.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck brother, you got this


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 4, 2014)

Crush it ken. The environment adds like 5% to your lifts at least. for real. always a good group of dudes and chicks at meets


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 4, 2014)

Good luck brother. 

Smash it!!!


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 5, 2014)

Kill them mofos. You got this


----------



## Mind2muscle (Sep 6, 2014)

Good luck!  Destroy it!!!


----------



## Joliver (Sep 6, 2014)

Take your headphones and listen to something calming so you dont waste anything being nervous.  Then when its time to go, you'll settle in.  Go get em Ken.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2014)

joliver said:


> Take your headphones and listen to something calming so you dont waste anything being nervous.  Then when its time to go, you'll settle in.  Go get em Ken.



I listen to yo yo ma all morning. Works for me.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 6, 2014)

Id love to try tren no ester and injectable drol with some tne before a meet.


Take over Ken.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 6, 2014)

Good luck today brother, go show em' how it's done


----------

